# Lots of itching and biting his self.



## tobym333 (Jan 10, 2012)

I dont know if Im being overly cautious by my WGSD seems like he is biting his self and scratching a lot. I havent changed his diet ( Innova large breed puppy ) I reduced his feeding from free eating to two cups in the morning and two in the evening. He is out side during the day, but no fleas. What do you think ? thanks.


----------



## ZAYDA (Apr 22, 2010)

You might want to change his protein.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

That sounds like an allergy. Where do you live? In the US? IN the southern states? Or overseas where it is summer season?

I would start by changing his food to a very simple food with few ingredients. There are several food for allergy. I would look for a fish and potato food with no grains to start.

If you are in the south, I just read an article about the upcoming allergy season starting early and being bad because of such mild weather.


----------



## Jeven's Tyde (Feb 1, 2012)

My pup has been itching a lot and starting to bit himself too. 

And yes... I'm in blasted FL which had an unusual mild winter (Northern FL), the first time it's been below 20 this season and it's the middle of Feb... so not the norm... and it sucks. Totally believe early allergy season is upon us, as I'm feeling it too. Blech!

So... is there puppy/dog benedryl? 

What do we do for our itchy, sneezy, bitty puppies?


----------



## tobym333 (Jan 10, 2012)

You think its the protein ? I havent changed his food ever, Just reduced the amount. I live in Conroe,Tx... ( 1 hour north of Houston.) Should I give him some benedryl ?


----------



## tobym333 (Jan 10, 2012)

And yes we didnt even have a winter this year lol. I havent skipped a weekend of golf all year.... which is a good thing.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Food is the easiest thing to change. Find a food with as few ingredients as possible and a different protein. Benadryl might help. It's 1 mg per pound.

And Conroe has been cold!! My sister told me so!! lol


----------



## mebully21 (Nov 18, 2011)

do you have fire ants in your area? can you keep him inside during the day?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 24, 2011)

a good food for an itchey dog is Wellness white fish and potato, canned and kibble. Use both. 75% kibble, 25% canneed. Use treats that are allo naturla no grains etc. See the vet, your pet may have alleriges and may need testing, allergy shots or maybe just controlled with an allergy tab. Bathe your dog twice a month. Give the Nordic Natural omega fatty acids tabs 2 times daily.


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

Do you have the heat on in the house? Before I started changing food, I would add some oil to his diet. I give coconut oil. Or you could try salmon oil and vit E.

Is there any chance he is getting into something when he is outside?

IMO, it probably ISN'T the protien at his age.


----------



## tobym333 (Jan 10, 2012)

Yes we did have the heat on a little but not much. Also i will get some oil to add to his diet and see if there is a change. thanks for all the help.


----------

